# Teaching to Fetch



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I've been trying to teach Juno to fetch. On some occasions, he'll run after his mini tennis ball and bring it back to me but I think it's mostly by mistake because most of the time, he'll just look at the ball and just keep staring at me after I throw it. 

How did you guys teach your little ones to play fetch?

Btw, he sort of knows to drop but only in the context of dropping socks/slippers and tissue paper.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London naturally fetches, which is nice. :smilie_daumenpos: 

I would try teaching Juno how to fetch by just rolling the ball a couple of feet away from you when he's really in a playing mood. If he grabs it, coax him back to you with a treat. If he doesn't go get it, he doesn't want it. lol ...Not all dogs like to fetch, either.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

Uno loves to play fetch everyday at least twice a day. Sounds like your little one is on the right track. Maybe just vary the toys you throw along with commands and do it consistently each day so he gets the routine of fetch. Small health treats can help, too, when he does it right. I recommend something squishy Juno can readily grab in his mouth for fetch. To me, the tennis balls even the little wee ones seemed way too big for our little guy to hold onto. We started of with his favorite little squeaky toy instead. I'd show it to him and then give a couple squeezes saying "go get it". In the very beginning, he'd just run over to it and play with it, but I would walk over and take it from him and then throw it again. After a few tosses he started to figure it out. Now we've moved up to the Kong Wubba which has two squeaky ball one one side and long durable strips of some strong fabric on the other so he can bring it back in his mouth whichever way he chooses. The big plus is that is does not get slimey wet from saliva like the other squeaky toy did - can we say ewwwww.  Anyway, I always start with "go get it" and sometimes say "bring it back to momma/daddy" whilst clapping my hands together or on my lap and he'll bring it right over to us. On the rare times he won't let it go right away, I just say "open" and he drops it. Periodically, we'll throw one of his bigger stuffed animals and it's hilarious to watch him bring it back. He's so determined!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Try some more tempting toys. Stuffed toys that squeak can be very tempting. Some dogs also like the soft latex squeaky toys. 

When he does get it, say "good fetch" and verbally praise him. Get excited. As he's going to get it encourage him "get it" or "take it". For Soda, I use "get your baby". 

When I formally train a retrieve, I start at the end of the behavior - mouthing it while I hold it. Then we move to picking it up from right in front of me and holding it for me to take. We back chain until we've got the entire behavior. I use a clicker and treats to teach my dog what it is doing right.


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

Of my last two Maltese I have never taught one to fetch, they just did it naturally. When they were younger they just ran off with it, but after you pick it up and toss it a few times they voluntarily bring it back to you so that you will throw it again. As they mature the game goes on until your arm gives out! 

Cyndi


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. He seems to lose interest once it's thrown. He totally wants it when it's in my hand. Actually, he thinks we're playing tug. Sigh ...


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tug is great! Work on having an "out" command where he lets go and then give him another command to "take it" to tug again. You just need to have control of the game. You can probably get him all revved up and have him retrieve his tug toy.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Zippy is a natural fetcher too. She loves the attention plus getting to run after something..anything lol. The method JMM is effective. I have used it with some of my larger breeds.


----------



## junosowner (Mar 24, 2008)

*update*

So I was playing with Juno today and he naturally ran and picked up his mini tennis ball and brought to my lap. I took the ball, made a squeaky noise to get his attention and rolled it a foot away. He went and got it and dropped it when I asked him to drop right at my feet! :aktion033: He retrieved it 5 more times and then lost interest. Woohoo! 

My little Junobug is learning.


----------



## oiseaux (Feb 16, 2008)

> *update*
> 
> So I was playing with Juno today and he naturally ran and picked up his mini tennis ball and brought to my lap. I took the ball, made a squeaky noise to get his attention and rolled it a foot away. He went and got it and dropped it when I asked him to drop right at my feet! :aktion033: He retrieved it 5 more times and then lost interest. Woohoo!
> 
> My little Junobug is learning.[/B]



Yipee! I'm glad he's taking to it. :aktion033: Keep it up and he'll reward you with so much fun and visual entertainment :walklikeanegyptian: when he really gets into it. We love to see Uno trot and bounce and zip along to play fetch and run back to us with tons of energy and enthusiasm. Sometimes he'll even run ahead in anticipation to his special waiting spot before we've even tossed it or do a little Risky Business style slide as he running to get his toy. :wub2:


----------

